# Uber Black In Dallas



## Kash777 (May 8, 2017)

I am thinking of buying a black Toyota Avalon to drive on Uber Black service and I am not sure how many rides out there on the black service, can anyone advice how is the business in uber black in the Dallas market and will I able to make decent money to pay for a new car worth 35K ?

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Toyota? Seriously??


----------



## Kash777 (May 8, 2017)

Thats one of the least expensive and most reliable luxury (kinda) car I can buy which is already approved for black


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kash777 said:


> Thats one of the least expensive and most reliable luxury (kinda) car I can buy which is already approved for black


It's a vehicle people in LA are shocked even manages uber select approval from walkins who ask for it...

Plus you're in TEXAS.

Your clients are NOT gonna be happy.

Expect to get a LOT of what-the-hell-is-this....maybe in your face, maybe as complaints to uber, and very likely resulting in a dismal rating.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Head to the airport & talk to the dudes in blacked out suvs. Lmao
They gotta drive select/xl just to make payments.


----------



## GiudiceBoss (Apr 9, 2018)

I'd be pissed and give you 1 star just to hopefully help encourage you to drive on UberX, not Black.


----------



## fulcrum23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Out of curiosity why a Toyota Avalon vs a Lexus ES350? The two are about the same price but the ES is nicer and holds it's value a lot more. than the same year Avalon. At base price a new ES350 is barely over $35k and it's nicer than the Avalon.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Be very wary..
My advice is to instead look at a used minvan in the 2008-2012 range.



I'm going to tell the story of Uber black In orlando.

First it was good,

Then uber slashed rates making it not as good.

Then uber got rid of black and said "Select is now the highest service"


The end result.. in less than a year...

For Uber black, rates paid to the driver went from over $2.00 a mile to $1.21 a mile almost no warning.


SUV was over $2.50 per mile, now it's down to under $1.00 for XL

BUT black isn't the same as Select and SUV isn't the same as XL you say?

It IS NOW... Black and SUV no longer exist here.


On TOP OF rate cuts all the drivers who were doing black/SUV got demoted to Select/XL with no warning. Individually these were massive pay cuts but together it was a double hit to their rates.


Getting a high end car is a triple gamble. The high end services may not exist in a year, and the rates on the mid level services might get slashed, and your car might get totaled in period 1 when you have no insurance covering your own car.


Buying a high end car for black/suv is THE LAST THING i would do. Like the very last thing. Uber has pulled the rug out of multiple markets with this crap and I would hate to see the same thing happen to you.


So go for a 2012 or 2014 Sienna van. I loved the 2010 Sienna van i had, put over 200,000 miles on it as a taxi.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

The problem with the thinking of getting the least expensive car on black/suv is that you are more likely to get canceled on if the pax don't think that is the standard car that should show up. Then you will be less likely to get your own clients because they don't wanna get picked up in a car that isnt the standard. In my market the standard is a c300. Just find what the standard is for your market and get that or maybe get something a little better so you can build your own client list. Black/suv is ment to fill gaps between your own clients or to get clients from it.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Kash777 said:


> I am thinking of buying a black Toyota Avalon to drive on Uber Black service and I am not sure how many rides out there on the black service, can anyone advice how is the business in uber black in the Dallas market and will I able to make decent money to pay for a new car worth 35K ?
> 
> Thank you for your advice


You will need commercial insurance, LLC and maintain a 4.8 rating. Good luck...


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you will have a lot of cancellations if you show up in a toyota for uber black


----------

